# openoffice

## Metallic

Вообщем 

```
emerge openoffice
```

 и в этом чуде все покрылось квадратиками  :Sad:  Как лечить?

----------

## Metallic

Вылечил, но все равно в некоторых словах вопросики идут  :Sad: 

----------

## rusxakep

spadmin

----------

## Metallic

http://www.kuzlit.ru/my.jpg

А это что за глюки?

----------

## fank

у меня такие же глюки появились пару дней назад, когда пришлось переключиться на время с драйвера nvidia на nv

а вопросики и у меня тоже постоянно, не знаю как исправить

----------

## rusxakep

мне кажется - корявая руссификация. utf-8 и koi8-r смешиваются....

----------

## Metallic

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> мне кажется - корявая руссификация. utf-8 и koi8-r смешиваются....

 

А мне кажется в генте коряво это построено, т.к. она заточена под уникод изначально почему-то  :Sad:  А полноценного выбора нету  :Sad:  Все вроде переделал под koi8-r, но хз чето софту на это побарабану похоже  :Sad: 

----------

## rusxakep

Единственное место где возможны проблемы с utf - это gtk1 приложения. Но это обходится их запуском с командой: LANG="ru_RU/KOI8-R";gmplayer

----------

## fank

to rusxaker

вопросики там есть и на локали кои8

кстати, на днях нашёл ебилд под mplayer=gtk2+utf8->по-русски

собственно, в ебилде был только gtk2, юникод я прикрутил согласно советам на вики

всё работает просто замечательно, так что могу поделиться

----------

## rusxakep

да я тоже видел  :Wink:  но мне лень переставлять его - у меня запускается как я писал выше и без проблем с русским.

ps: у меня система utf8

----------

## Sasha2

ВОт насколько я знаю openoffice поумолчанию использует для системного вывода шрифт что-то вроде Andalle Sans.

ПОсмотрите у себя в системе: 1) Есть ли вообще у Вас фонт с таким именем, если нет доставьте. Ну на худой конец. Снимите галку в опциях для использования системных шрифтов для интерфейсных настроек. Сейчас не могу точно сказать где, но где-то в настройках есть такая галочка.

У меня тоже было такое, но я быстренько это устранил.

----------

